# How abrasive is Turtle Wax Scratch and Swirl Remover



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Living outside UK or US makes shipping an issue and you start to look for local solutions. So I tried locally available Turtle Wax Scratch & Swirl Remover.










I found it providing good cleaning on VW Paint for bird etchings etc. I haven't focused on proper correction using it but I can say it provided some real shine on my Toyota Corona's 8 year old, matt looking swirled paint. It didn't correct much but it was only a weak pass by hand, and I felt it could do better if I had worked it harder.

My question is, having a measure like TW SSR, *how would it compare to Menz / Megs polishes in abrasiveness? *I don't want to use a redundantly abrasive product for regular uses.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Kokopelli after i tried turtle emerald wax , i went and bought turtle wax original wax , scratch remover , wax colour and tire shine because i think " in the past " turlte made good product !
but after one-time use I Thrown in the basket . 
just i keep turtle tire shine.

maybe you like turtle scratch remover but when you try menzerna polish you will see the big gap between pro-products and OTC , i found turtle scratch remover can hide more than remove swirls.
I tried meguiars compound and speed glaze but after i tried menzerna ..wow ....menzerna the heart of work by machine 
little dust ..work on very easily and the result amazing .


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Maxi-Milan. I use these by hand and I were keeping higher brands for my future machine polish days. I don't know if I will see 50% of what a pro polish promises using it by hand. So trying locally available products do make sense for my old car or friends cars. 

500ml TW SSR is £7, while 2x250ml Menz is £14+£8 shipping = £22, or (£16+£12 shipping)/2 = £14 at best if I buy in 1 lt and share half with a friend. 

Dammit! I must stop being cheap  

Still, knowing to which polish it matches in abrasiveness would help a lot.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

In the past before i start work by machine i found autoglym SRP best product to use by hand . also sonax polish good option by hand both can remove and hide swirl .

menzerna for me like pure gold :thumb: worth the price 
you can check menzerna new size 500 ml .

Koko put big *X* on CHEAP PRODUCTS such as turtle , armor ,formula1 .Maybe this product good to destroy your car  probably they made good shampoo no more than that ! i like armor and formul1 shampoo.
Not joking :doublesho But the most of this "cheap products Cheap quality" caused hazy look ! and the shelf-life very short . 
i remember the smell of most cheap product its like petrol or Thinner !
if i can advise buy good DA or rotary and with a good technique and very light abrasive polish you can bring better result than you use more abrasive polish by hand


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I get you, Maxi. You're right. Maybe I should spend my TW SSR stock on others cars, or scratched tea tables etc  I have tried many really cheap products with awful/nonexistent results, really difficult to apply, or last a blink. What I have seen in TW Waxes and Polishes was that they were a bit trickier to use, may dry easily, a pain to remove etc, but had decent results if applied correctly. TW Gloss Guard and Precision Wax were two products I found easy to use with good results. TW SSR is such in some conditions. But still, Meguiars products were a step ahead in looks and ease of use. 

I have SRP and 250ml Menz's already. So I'll pass TW SSR for my car, and reach SRP, Achilles Prep (ValetPro) or Menz 85RE5. I hope I can have some results by hand with these. 

I guess it is time to buy a rotary (DA's can't be had here, only G220 but out of stock for a year). Just a shade to work under, a power outlet to connect the machine to, some sun to avoid rain ruining it, then a bunch of questions on pads, machine polishes, techniques, etc


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I have good experience with autoglym srp i finished more than 5 bottles ... when use autoglym apply 3-4 coats for best result this AG company advise ......IMHO i found 3 coats make surface great remove and hide swirl for long time as you ag srp contain filler ...when i applied one coat i found the surface little crispy , vibration looks but after 3 coats you will see the surface flat .

I have Rupes LH16 Mini-rotary 600-1700 rpm good Light weight machine made in italy .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Kokopelli said:


> . . Maybe I should spend my TW SSR stock on others cars, or scratched tea tables etc  I have tried many really cheap products with awful/nonexistent results,


too much chalky residue too much dust 
dry fast and difficult to wipe off ...maybe create new swirl when wipe off !


----------

